# Why did the three rings of the elves lose their power in the end?



## Dara (Nov 2, 2002)

I am quite puzzled about this, because from what i've read Sauron had never touch them, not even seen them. So why did they lose their power?


----------



## Grond (Nov 2, 2002)

> _from The Silmarillion, Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age_
> ...But he, (Sauron) finding that he was betrayed and that the Elves were not deceived, was filled with wrath; and he came against them with open war, demanding that all the rings should be delivered to him. since the Elven-smiths could not have attained to their making without his lore and counsel. But the Elves fled from him; three of their rings they saved, and bore them away, and hid them.
> 
> Now these were the Three that had last been made, and they possessed the greatest powers. Narya, Nenya, and Vilya, they were named, the Rings of Fire, and of Water, and of Air, set with ruby and adamant and sapphire; and of all the Elven-rings Sauron most desired to possess them, for those who had them in their keeping could ward off the decays of time and postpone the weariness of the world. But Sauron could not discover them, for they were given into the hands of the Wise, who concealed them and never again used them openly while Sauron kept the Ruling Ring. Therefore the Three remained unsullied, for they were forged by Celebrimbor alone, and the hand of Sauron had never touched them; yet they also were subject to the One.


While the three were unsullied, they were still made with knowledge obtained from Sauron. Since they were forged with Sauron's teachings, he was able to weave subservience to any Ring of Power made with that knowledge, into the Power of the One. So, even though the Three were completely free of Evil in the little picture, they would be subservient to Evil in the big picture.


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 6, 2002)

does it acutally say in tlotr that the three lost their power?
i dont remember but i dont think so!

they did thought have to leave ME because of the ending of the 3rd age or the ages of magic stuff!
they were not needed inthe world so they departed

PS:thanks for that qoute Grond, is this why elrond made the river go nutz in fotr?

but what did galadriel use her ring for because she had the air ring in the end!


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 7, 2002)

Look at it this way: if the Rings had still have been in proper condition, the Elves could have stayed and renewed all their creations. Why didn't they? Because they couldn't; the Rings were busted. So they sailed to Valinor to look for new batteries.


----------



## Mithlond (Nov 7, 2002)

aDaHe: Galadriel's ring kept Lorien from aging and decaying, it slowed the passage of time (as did all the three elven rings) and kept Lorien in its glory days, so to speak.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Nov 7, 2002)

Lantarion,

Ha ha! Good one!

"...the rings were busted."

I can just see Elrond banging his ring against a railing...

_"What the hell?...Hey Gandalf, does yours work? I think mine is "busted"_ ...shakes it and holds it up to his ear....

Just a visual that I find stupidly amusing...


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 7, 2002)

valoir (sp?): wait all three of you come bak and get some batteries before Morgoroth(sp?) finds out that they aren't working and kicks ur buts!!
galadriel: why not last year only had 12 days for me but it should have been less.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 8, 2002)

I found an example of Tolkien contradiciting himself on this subject, here:



> This is your realm, and the heart of the greater realm that shall be. The Third Age of the world is ended, and the new age is begun; and it is your task to order its beginning and to preserve what may be preserved. For though much has been saved, much must now pass away; and the power of the Three Rings is also ended.[/B]


 * 

and here:




Then Elrond and Galadriel rode on; for the Third Age was over, and the Days of the Rings were passed, and an end was come of the story and song of those times.

Click to expand...


So which is it? Did the power of the rings fade or was it just that they had nothing else to do in Middle-Earth?*


----------



## pohuist (Nov 8, 2002)

The power of Rings ended with the destruction of the One. But there is no contradiction. The meaning of "the power of Rings is fading" in my understanding is that much of what have been preserved with the power of the Rings is dying and/or falling into decay. However, some things could and should be saved.


----------



## Dara (Nov 12, 2002)

*Thank you.*

Thank you all, especially Grond and Glorfindel1187, for the quotes and the explanations you've sent me. Now I understand. 
But I have another question regarding the elves: What happened with the elves of the woods, after the Noble Elves left for the Gray Havens?


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 12, 2002)

Big guess: They just stayed there... I think I meen I don't remember them saing they were leaving...


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 12, 2002)

They probably left with Cirdan, on the last ship ever across the sea to the West.


----------



## Dara (Nov 25, 2002)

*Another question*

 
Whenever Frodo used the Ring he was immediatly felt by Sauron, but when Sam used it Sauron didn't pay any atention. Why?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 25, 2002)

Where does it say that Sauron didn't perceive Sam with the Ring on? I don't think Sauron could just automatically see somebody wearing the Ring; for example in the book, when Frodo sits on the Seat of Amon Hen, Sauron does not see him immediately but seems to be scanning the entire earth for something to see. 
But perhaps Sam was so utterly innocent and simple that the Ring's malignant effects did not influence him in any way at all, so Sauron didn't feel the Ring 'reverbitating'. 

And as for the Silvan Elves, I'm not sure. But I think they left eventually, because for them to stay would have been basically giving up Aman, I suppose.


----------



## Dara (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry that it took me so long to thank you Lantarion for your opinion, but in the meantime I read the book once again and I found the answer to my question. 
Sauron didn't see Sam with the Ring on because of the darkness he sumond to protect his army. That darkness also shielded the warriors from Rohan.


----------

